# Welche Gore Jacke für die kältere Jahreszeit?



## Schiky (19. September 2007)

Also ich mache dafÃ¼r doch nen eigenen Thread auf. Vorneweg, Gore soll es sein, da mir die Verarbeitung sehr zusagt und ich das GefÃ¼hl hatte dort wirklich was sehr gutes zu kriegen. Und nebenbei geht der Preis bei den von mir angedachten Jacken. Aber ich weiÃ halt nicht mit welcher ich halbwegs gerÃ¼stet bin fÃ¼r den Winter. Hier die Jacken:
1.  GORE BIKE WEAR WINDSTOPPER N2S laminate Complete Jackehttp://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess...=m_catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=&groupID=147
Preis wÃ¤re noch machbar denke ich und scheint mir auch sehr gut und mal was auffÃ¤lligeres, da ich fÃ¼r die dunklere Jahreszeit schon was haben will, mit dem man gut gesehen wird.

2. GORE BIKE WEAR WINDSTOPPER N2S laminate Phantom Plus 2 http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess...=m_catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=&groupID=148
Tja da bin ich mir jetzt net so sicher in wie weit die fÃ¼r den Winter taugt.

3. GORE BIKE WEAR WINDSTOPPER Shell laminate Balance 2 Jacke http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess...=m_catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=&groupID=149
Da gilt das gleiche wie bei 2.!

4. GORE BIKE WEAR Gore-Tex Fusion http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess...=m_catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=&groupID=120
Wirklich geiles Teil und ich denke sicher auch das Beste, aber ob sich der Preis dann noch so auszahlt? Ich fahre halt viel Touren und will gerne auch so weit es geht im Winter fahren. Dennoch 190â¬ sind schon ne Hausnummer!

Mein Favorit wÃ¤re wohl derzeit die Nummer 1 und ggf. dazu die Nummer 2 als ErgÃ¤nzung, wie sind da so eure Meinungen? Oder sollte ich doch lieber tief in die Tasche greifen und mir die 4. holen? Was empfehlt ihr sonst noch fÃ¼r den Winter? Als Hose habe ich das Folgende und bin sehr zufrieden und denke der taugt auch fÃ¼r den Winter:
http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess...=m_catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=&groupID=191

Warme Socken nehme ich von Decathlon da habe ich gute Erfahrungen, dazu Gore Ãberschuhe. Handschuhe mal schauen wie die von Decathlon bei kÃ¼hlerer Witterung funktionieren, Trikot mal sehen. Ãber weitere Tips fÃ¼r Winterbekleidung bin ich auch dankbar!


----------



## polo (19. September 2007)

links gehen nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiky (19. September 2007)

Jetzt sollte sie klappen!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (19. September 2007)

den n2s kram kannste knicken. damit kannste nix anfangen. passt nix warmes drunter, und.. na egal. vergiss es einfach. 

und irgendwie passen die linsk nicht.

die hits hier im forum sind ne function 2 thermo oder ne softshell von gore. z.b ne tool. ich werd mir ne normale function 2 holen, plus warmes unterhemd und nen langes trikot. laut recherche langt das und man ist flexibler.

langt das?


----------



## polo (19. September 2007)

jo.
wenn ich's richtig sehe sind die alle ohne futter. ist das so beabsichtigt?
1-3 sind recht ähnliche windstopperjacken, 4 dann eine regenjacke. also alle nicht wirklich gegen kälte.


----------



## Schiky (19. September 2007)

Hmmm wie sieht das denn mit der GORE BIKE WEAR Gore-Tex Fusion aus? Ist zwar verdammt viel Geld, aber ich kÃ¶nnte sie halt fÃ¼r 190â¬ bekommen! Taugt sie was fÃ¼r den Winter, klingt ja sonst schon verdammt gut.

@polo: Hmm ok ohne Futter, dann dÃ¼rften es also im Endeffekt nur "Sommerjacken" sein. Ist halt teils echt schwer da durchzublicken! Die Fusion reizt mich zwar, aber 190â¬ fÃ¼r eine Regen/Windjacke, ich glaube net. Dann suche ich wohl mal weiter bzw. schaue mir die von Alpha genannten an!


----------



## hammerbusch (19. September 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> ....den n2s kram kannste knicken. damit kannste nix anfangen. passt nix warmes drunter, und.. na egal. vergiss es einfach.



n2s = next to skin. Da soll nix drunter, das ist der Witz dieser Bekleidung. 

Ob n2s der richtige Fummel für die Winterzeit ist, sei mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## Schiky (19. September 2007)

Achso nur mal so als Ãberlegung, kÃ¶nnte man denn die Fusion mit passendem Unterhemd, wenn ja welches empfehlt ihr da fÃ¼r den Winter, zu einer wintertauglichen Jacke umfunktionieren? Wenn ich sie dann das ganze Jahr nutzen kÃ¶nnte, dann wÃ¤re ich ggf. schon mal bereit die 190â¬ zu zahlen.


----------



## polo (20. September 2007)

ich glaube, man sollte hier mal von vorne anfangen.
- fährst du im regen?
- was hast du an trikots, skiunterhemden etc.?


----------



## dubbel (20. September 2007)

ich lass mal den begriff "windtex" fallen, solange hier noch im trüben gefischt wird.


----------



## Schiky (20. September 2007)

Ok fangen wir vielleicht wirklich vorne an und ich bin auch offen für andere Marken! Gore Bike Wear hatte ich halt bei Karstadt mal an und war von der Verarbeitung etc. begeistert, aber das heißt ja nicht das es nicht noch andere gute Sachen gibt. Da ich aber halt plane doch bis in den Winter reinzufahren und mich dabei auch nicht von Regen abhalten lassen will, fahre auch jetzt im Regen, will ich mir schon was ordentliches holen. Habe derzeit als Regenjacke eine Fox Stormblock von 2004 oder so, Restposten bei Hibike ist schon sehr gut, aber ich glaube nichts für den Winter. Trikots trage ich meist meine Fußballtrikots drunter und habe nur ein Radtrikot. Dabei handelt es sich um ein Fox Langarmtrikot (http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess...=m_catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=&groupID=15). An wirklicher Unterwäsche habe ich nichts besonderes, ich habe zwar Thermounterwäsche, ABER das ist nichts wirklich vernüftiges. Beim fußball reicht es, aber dort ist auch der ganze Körper in Bewegung. Beim Radfahren sollte ja doch der Oberkörper etwas mehr gewärmt werden. Also sagen wir es dann einfach so, ich suche eine Jacke die für den Winter taugt (sollte Wind und Wasserdicht sein, das da die Atmungsaktivität leidet ist klar, aber auch nicht schlimm) und ggf. noch ein passendes Trikot bzw. Unterhemd! Wenn es wirklich was ordenliches ist, dann bin ich auch bereit etwas mehr für zu bezahlen (s. die Gore Fusion welche mir sehr gut gefällt). Oder wie sehe es mit der GORE BIKE WEAR WINDSTOPPER Shell laminate Balance 2 und darunter passendem Trikot und Unterhemd aus? Ich bin halt erst dieses Jahr wieder in den Radsport eingestiegen und habe daher noch nicht allzu viel bzw. für den Sommer bin ich gut gerüstet, aber für den Winter noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (20. September 2007)

also, wenn du eine regenjacke hast, mit der du zufrieden bist, dann würde ich eigentlich nur ein gescheites langärmliges unterhemd kaufen. aber erst nachdem du ausprobiert hast, ob deine jetzige kluft nicht ausreicht. also bei nässe + kälte: thermounterhemd, foxtrikot, foxjacke.
von gefütterten regenjacken halte ich nix.


----------



## Micro767 (20. September 2007)

polo schrieb:


> von gefütterten regenjacken halte ich nix.



dito !


----------



## Schiky (20. September 2007)

Hmmm ok! Ich glaube dann schaue ich mich einfach nur nochmal nach einem ordentlich Thermounterhemd um! Wenn mir das Ganze dann doch nicht reicht, dann kann ich immer noch tätig werden. Ansonsten schaue ich mich schlicht im nächsten WSV um, da kann man denke ich gut sparen! Danke für die Beratung!


----------



## polo (20. September 2007)

bei karstadt hauen die regelmäßig odlo-, medic- und/oder löfflerunterwäsche billig raus


----------



## Schiky (20. September 2007)

Ok! Dann weiß ich ja wo ich mal vorbeischauen werde! Und ob ich mir dann doch noch die Fusion hole werde ich so entscheiden, also ohne den Gesichtspunkt des Winters. Könnte mein Geburtstagsgeschenk werden oder ich wünsche mir doch den HAC 4 Pro Plus, da ich gerne einen Pulsmesser hätte und da hätte ich auch gleich noch nen Höhenmesser bei. Jaja ist schon ein teures Hobby! Aber das meiste habe ich ja mittlerweile! Muss heute eh noch zum Händler mal sehen ob und was der so da hat!


----------



## Polyphrast (20. September 2007)

fusion für 190öcken? zuschlagen sag ich da! ich hab sie für wesentlich mehr erstanden, mir hat die jacke halt auch getaugt, aber ich 140mehr gezahlt. WARM ist sie nicht, sie hat an den kritischen stellen (zb nieren) eine dünne fleece-innenseite, aber im winter brauchste auch darunter ein thermotrikot, wenn du kälteempfindlich bist. ich würde sagen kaufen.
aber wen du wirklich unter 0°C fährst, kauf dir die function2 mit thermofutter, ist zwar nur windstopper, aber unter 0°C gibts ja keinen regen sondern nur schnee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skinny63 (20. September 2007)

ich habe mir die Gore WINDSTOPPER Soft Shell Jacke TEMPO geholt. Innen angenehm zu tragen, kein Wind kommt durch und leichter Regen wird auch abgehalten. Schwitzen geht auch, Selbst, wenn es zu doll wird, ist die Innenseite nach 1/2 h trocken. Ein Stirn-/Halsband ist im Kragen integriert. Bei starkem Regen werde ich eine dÃ¼nne Regenpelle drÃ¼berziehen. Drunter von nur UnterwÃ¤sche bis Langarmtrikot. Damit sollen ohne Probleme unter Null Grad mÃ¶glich sein. Selbst kann ich dazu noch nichts sagen.

Achso, habe beim Ã¶rtlichen 150,- â¬ bezahlt.

GrÃ¼Ãe Skinny


----------



## [email protected] (20. September 2007)

Ich habe eine Phantom N2S Jacke, wohl schon zwei Jahre alt (also nicht das a).
Ich finde die ganz tauglich zum fahren mit nur nem Unterhemd so bis 10 Grad. Wenns noch kälter wird, ist es teilweise doch recht frisch. Ist also meiner Meinung nach eher was für die Übergangszeit. Ganz nett finde ich, dass man die Ärmel abmachen kann, damits bergauf nicht so warm wird (hab ich bei meinem ersten Alpencross jetzt Anfang Sept. sehr zu schätzen gelernt  ).


----------



## [email protected] (24. September 2007)

Hey Leute,

bin auch grad am grübeln welche Bike Jacke von GORE ich mir holen soll... brauch eine vernünftige die ich nächstes Jahr mit nach Irland nehmen kann auf nen Bike Trip.
Die Jacke sollte folgendes können:
-wasserdicht (auch nach Std. im Regen -> remember Ireland  )
-atmungsaktiv (will nicht in meinem eigenen Saft stehen so wie bei meiner RACE FACE Jacke...)
-winddicht 
-relativ leicht

Habe zwei Favoriten...  Alp X oder Fusion

Jetzt würd ich gern folgende Fragen geklärt kriegen:

- was ist der große Unterschied zwischen Beiden Jacken bzw. welche paßt mehr zu meinem "Einsatzzweck" -> Mehrtagestour in wohl eher kühler Gegend, mit wahrscheinlich häufigen Regenschauern? Ist die Alp X ausreichend, oder muß es wirklich die ca. 140euro teure Fusion sein?
- was muß ich unter die jeweilige Jacke anziehen? Reicht mein Funktionsunterhemd von Odlo? Oder wird´s so zu kalt?
- worin besteht der unterschied zwischen den Sommer und Winter Modellen der Jacken? Hat das was mit Modelljahr zu tuen oder gibt´s da wirklich auch Material Unterschiede z.B dickeres Futter etc. Werd aus der Seite von Hibike nämlich nicht schlau... dort bieten Sie beide an?!

Sag schonmal Danke!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (24. September 2007)

-wasserdicht (auch nach Std. im Regen -> remember Ireland  )
-atmungsaktiv (will nicht in meinem eigenen Saft stehen so wie bei meiner RACE FACE Jacke...)
-winddicht
-relativ leicht

*****

in ner gore regenjacke wirste nicht lang fahren wollen und in ner windjacke wird der regen irgendwann durchkommen. also: holst dir ne zippbare windjacke und ne normale regenjacke z.B. ne countdown oder cross.

das alp-x zeug fand ich quatsch. ist überteuert. würde dir ne cross/countdown und ne function 2 empfehlen. dazu ne ultra hose.

wenns kühl wird, wird hier ein langes funktionsunterhemd der klasse kalte tage oder sehr kalte tage empfohlen + langes wintertrikot. das sollte bis 5 grad gehen.

die fusion iss sicher nett. 400 acken für ne regenjacke, in der du egal wann irgendwann schwitzt ist einfach zu viel.


----------



## Polyphrast (25. September 2007)

unterschiede zwischen sommer und winterkollektion bei regenjacken sind marginale design-unterschiede. kenne keine gefütterte regenjacke. das gibt es nur bei windstopper.

zur alp-x: sehr leicht, kleines packvolumen (ich hatte den vorgänger "race"), allerdings auf nackter haut ist das paclite-zeug unangenehm und die haut kühlt aus (kein netzfutter, dass die kalte membran von der haut abhält.). 

zur fusion: wesentlich angenehmer auf der haut zu tragen, allerdings ist die jacke deutlich schwerer , das material ist aber auch robuster (achtung stretch-material: klettverschlussempfindlich!). an den nieren leichte fleece-schicht.

zur ultra: auch paclite, ich fand auch hier den tragekomfort auf nackter haut (kurze bikeshorts mit langer regenhose) eher unangenehm. bei der fusion besser. zudem ist die ultra bei sehr langen beinen (und eher schmaler hüfte) sehr sehr weit. die fusion hose ist da wesentlich besser geschnitten, ich denke mal die alp-x regenhose auch.

wenn das geld egal ist und dir die fusion taugt, dir das packvolumen egal ist, dann hol sie dir.
sonst hol dir ne billigere regenjacke a la countdown etc, die membran ist die selbe. überleg dir, ob du nicht eine mit netzfutter nimmst, meiner meinung nach am angenehmsten auf der haut zu tragen.

zum schwitzen: ich schwitze in meinem windstopper-zeug nicht sehr viel weniger als in meiner fusion. aber ich schwitze auch eher viel


----------



## 4element (25. September 2007)

hab da gleich auch ein paar Fragen:

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen SoftShell (haben viele 2007 Modelle) und Windstopper shell?

Ist die alte Phantom Jacke (Softshell-Trikot) besser als die neue Phantom 2 (N2S-Weste)?


----------



## polo (25. September 2007)

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/beratung/mat_info_detail.php?material=Softshell
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/beratung/mat_info_detail.php?material=Windstopper


----------



## 4element (25. September 2007)

auf der HP von gorebikewear - unter Jacken - gibt es keine 2008 mit Shoftshell - alles N2S. Irgenwie ******. Wenn dann WS Shoft und das ist nicht ShoftShell.


----------



## 4element (25. September 2007)

zur Info:

bike-discount.de

die Jacke Phantom plus ist aus Shoft Shell und die plus 2 aus N2S. Beides sind 07/08Modelle.  
Auf der HP von Gore ist nur die plus 2 verzeichnent. Die haben nicht mal ihr aktuelles Angebot aufgelistet. Finde ich irgendwie schwach. 

Stellte ich schon mit den Trikot Coountdown fest. Ist definitiv ein 07/08 Trikot.
Ohne Reisverschluss für 69,-. Super als Zwischenschicht für kalte Tage.
 

Meine Empfehlung:
Phantom PLus (weiter geschnitten) - Trikot (kalter Tag) - Unterhemd (Odlo). Letztere habe ich und bin sehr zufrieden und ist günstig. Mir fehlt noch eine Jacke aus SoftShell.


----------



## [email protected] (26. September 2007)

Hey Leute, erstmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten! 

Wie wäre jetzt folgendes bzw. was haltet ihr davon...

Ich hole mir diese Alp X / Zipp Off Jacke 
(hab ich auf der HP von GOre entdeckt)

Somit hab ich doch eine 100% Wasserdichte Regenjacke incl. Windstopperfunktion und ich kann sie auch als reine "Windweste" verwenden... und sie ist schön leicht bzw. kleines Packmaß?! 
Sehe ich das so richtig...?  

Außerdem, kann ich unter die Alp X ganz normal mein Funktionsunterhemd + Triko(Sommer od. Winter) anziehen? Weil ich kann mich mit dem Gedanken nicht anfreunden unter der Jacke quasi "nackig" sein zu müssen -> ich meine wegen diesem n2s??? Oder ist das bei der Alp X nicht erforderlich? 

Sag schonmal Danke im vorraus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (26. September 2007)

klingt vernünftig, aber:
- die jacke hat keine kapuze, was ich bei einer regenjacke nicht so clever finde
- du ölst darin mehr als in einer reinen windstopperweste (meine hat z.b. nur vorne windstopper, hinten netz, ergo sehr atmungsaktiv)


----------



## Jocki (26. September 2007)

Jo seh ich auch so wie Polo. Ne Regenjacke braucht ne Kapuze und taugt nur bei Regen.
Ich hab in Arco ne Montura Jacke günstig erworben. Top Schnitt, keine überflüssigen Gimmicks, integrierte Microfleece Handschuhe und ne Kapuze die richtig gut sitzt. Das Ding taugt jetzt nicht zum flanieren, aber auf Bike und (hoffentlich auch) Ski ein super Teil.

Ansonsten hat sich Windstopper (hält ja auch ein, zwei tropfen ab) mit abnehmbaren Ärmeln sehr bewährt.

Dynamics Softshell taugt z.B. gar nix des ist so atmungsaktiv wie ne Plastiktüte.

Im Winter ist für mich außerdem dampfdurchlässigkeit wichtiger wie Wasserdichtigkeit- Regen fällt bei uns (hoffentlich) als Schnee.

Das Sturzrisiko ist auch höher, da ist eigentlich jede Leichtgewichtige Gore-Tex Jacke sofort durch. Schwerere Windstopper oder Softshelljacken halten da konstruktionsbedingt mehr aus.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. September 2007)

polo schrieb:


> klingt vernünftig, aber:
> - die jacke hat keine kapuze, was ich bei einer regenjacke nicht so clever finde
> - du ölst darin mehr als in einer reinen windstopperweste (meine hat z.b. nur vorne windstopper, hinten netz, ergo sehr atmungsaktiv)



kauft man nach. kapuze kostet glaub ich 30 euro. sinnvoller finde ich aber nen helmüberzug.


----------



## 4element (27. September 2007)

also die alp-x zipp off ist nicht Wasserdicht. Dafür gibt es die alp-x Paclite.
Diese habe ich und ist eine Top Regenjacke.  

Die Kaputze ist ein *****. Dafür gibt es einen GoreTex Helmüberzug, der ist Top. Kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung sagen. Sonst würde ich eine WS-Mütze empfehlen. 

Bei Regen:
Paclite Jacke und Überzug. 
Bei Kälte:
SoftShell oder N2S und Helmmütze. Mann schwitzt darin wesentlich weniger.

Nur mal so als Anregung, in der aktuellen MB wurde übrigends die alx-x zippoff und Phantom Lady getestet.


----------



## polo (27. September 2007)

die modellpalette von gore bikewear ist so unübersichtlich, daß ich von denen nie was kaufen könnte.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (27. September 2007)

polo schrieb:


> die modellpalette von gore bikewear ist so unübersichtlich, daß ich von denen nie was kaufen könnte.



Dett stimmt. Ist seit Jahren schon ne Zumutung!

Aber zur Kaputze: Die macht die Jacke wenigstens etwas Alltagstauglicher. Ich finds aber auch schade, dass sowas nicht integriert ist. 

Dennoch hab ich mir die Kaputze + Jacke geholt und zur Sicherheit noch nen Helmüberzieher. So kann ich die Jacke auch mal zum Walken anziehen.

Meine Freundin fährt übrigens ne Performance-Shell mit Paclite. Die hat innen ein Netzgewebe. Schade, dass es für Herren sowas nicht in nem ordentlichen Schnitt gibt. Es macht die Jacke kaum schwerer/volumiger, und dennoch liegt das Kühle Paclite nicht auf der Haut auf.


----------



## baum77 (28. September 2007)

Vaude Ceplex Regenjacken.

Bezahlbar, dicht, Netzeinsatz für höheren Tragekomfort, Rückentasche als "Hip Bag" nutzbar um die Jacke drin auzufbewahren. Dann passen schönerweise noch nen paar Kleinigkeiten wie Schlüssel und Schlauch sowie Multitool mit rein.

Fazit: Bin zufrieden. Dampfdurchlässigkeit ist i.O. Aber im Gegensatz zu ner Windjacke dann doch eher schlecht. Leider keine integrierte Kapuze. Allerdings benötigt man so oder so noch en Helmmütze als biker. Zum Wandern ist es natürlich eher gagga ohne.


@Fredersteller
Warum unbedingt von Gore?
Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter. Ich fahre ne Sugoi Invertor wenns richtig kalt wird. Hat mich 119 gekostet. An warmen Tagen jedoch nicht zu empfehlen. Der vordere Membran hält zwar bullenwarm, ist aber nicht dampfduchrlässig genug für Übergangszeiten. Das ist also ne echte Winterjacke für 5-0 Grad und weniger! Die Verarbeitung ist übrigens von der Sugoi um Welten besser als die Pearl Izumi Gavia (hatte ich nur zur Ansicht bestellt) und so eingie Gore Sachen die man in diversen Läden in die Finger bekommt. 

Über 5 Grad nutze ich Windjacken mit entsprechend vielen Schichten drunter und gut ist. Man kann sich sonst auch "tot" kaufen.


----------



## black (28. September 2007)

soft shell von gore... drunter nur noch ein unterhemd und der winter kann kommen...


----------



## dubbel (28. September 2007)

polo schrieb:


> die modellpalette von gore bikewear ...


gibts eigentlich - ausser deren unsäglicher website - auch irgendwo sowas wie ne übersicht?
online-katalog?
pdf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (28. September 2007)

keine ahnung. wäre aber sinnvoll, denn die sache wird durch die neuen membrane bald noch viel unübersichtlicher.


----------



## gurkenfolie (28. September 2007)

was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Vaude zeugs?


----------



## polo (28. September 2007)

an sich ganz gut, allerdings nur auf dem papier. hatte mich für ein jacke interessiert (infinity oder alpinist), aber die paßform ist - für mich zumindest - unmöglich.


----------



## baum77 (28. September 2007)

polo schrieb:


> an sich ganz gut, allerdings nur auf dem papier. hatte mich für ein jacke interessiert (infinity oder alpinist), aber die paßform ist - für mich zumindest - unmöglich.



Grösse, Gewicht?

Ich 1,89 - 78-80 Kilo. Vaude Ceplex = M.


----------



## gurkenfolie (28. September 2007)

polo schrieb:


> an sich ganz gut, allerdings nur auf dem papier. hatte mich für ein jacke interessiert (infinity oder alpinist), aber die paßform ist - für mich zumindest - unmöglich.



schlabbern die herum?


----------



## polo (28. September 2007)

1,78m, 75kg m zu lang, s zu eng


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiky (28. September 2007)

Also hab heute die Fusion erhalten, bezahlt habe ich 189â¬ und wenn ich sie behalte, dann wird dies mein Geburtstatgsgeschenk. Erster Eindruck ist schon verdammt genial, aber muss sie mir noch genauer ansehen. Dennoch erster Eindruck ist absolut Top, der verlÃ¤ngerte (gesondert ausklappbare) RÃ¼cken, die Kapuze etc. Klar 400â¬ wÃ¼rde ich nicht fÃ¼r zahlen, aber denke bei 189â¬ schlage ich zu und das wird mein "PrunkstÃ¼ck". Habe mich irgendwo ein wenig in das Teil verliebt!


----------



## calli-madferit (13. Oktober 2007)

hey jungs,
welche der beiden gore jacken ist eher zu empfehlen: Function II oder Alp-X Zip-Off. bei beiden sind die ärmel abnehmbar. ich will eine der beiden jacken vor allem auch im winter nutzen  ab 10 grad kann ich wohl nach ein paar minuten in kurzen klamotten fahren. falls eine der beiden jacken nicht gut mit regen klarkommt wuerd ich ne ganz simple regenjacke drueberziehen(5 euro, tüten ähnlich). bei kaelteren temperaturen langaermige skiunterwaesche drunter. gebt mir mal bitte einen tip damit ich dennoch durch den winter komme. ich blick bei der vielfalt an produkten nicht mehr durch..
servus carl


----------



## Polyphrast (13. Oktober 2007)

nun, alles was den namen alp-x bei gore trägt ist extra teuer
die alp x hat abnehmbare raglan-ärmel. ich weiß nicht, ob die darunter nochmal ein bisschen windstoppermaterial haben, damit die schultern nicht zu sehr auskühlen. ich habe die vision II mit abnehmbaren raglanärmeln und ich werde als nächste windjacke wohl eine function o.ä nehmen, da meine schultern bei abgenommenen ärmeln immer etwas kalt werden.
die function hat halt noch netzfutter, die alp-x wohl nicht. da du sie ihm winter nutzten willst, würde ich das netzfutter bevorzugen, ist nochmal nen tick wärmer, da das kalte jackenmaterial nicht direkt auf der haut/dem trikot aufliegt.
nach dem du am tegernsee wohnst, und es da ja auch mal ZÜNFTIG kalt werden kann, wäre es doch zu überlegen die function II thermo zu nehmen, wenn du auch im tiefsten winter noch biken willst, die alp-x gibt es nicht als thermo.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (14. Oktober 2007)

calli-madferit schrieb:


> hey jungs,
> welche der beiden gore jacken ist eher zu empfehlen: Function II oder Alp-X Zip-Off. bei beiden sind die ärmel abnehmbar. ich will eine der beiden jacken vor allem auch im winter nutzen  ab 10 grad kann ich wohl nach ein paar minuten in kurzen klamotten fahren. falls eine der beiden jacken nicht gut mit regen klarkommt wuerd ich ne ganz simple regenjacke drueberziehen(5 euro, tüten ähnlich). bei kaelteren temperaturen langaermige skiunterwaesche drunter. gebt mir mal bitte einen tip damit ich dennoch durch den winter komme. ich blick bei der vielfalt an produkten nicht mehr durch..
> servus carl



hatte beide anprobiert und angeguckt. die function 2 hab ich mir dann gekauft. aber ohne thermo, dann taugt sie fuer nen groesseren bereich.
wenns kalt wird ziehste dicke funktionswäsche und langarmtrikot drunter. das hält warm.

keine windstopper kommt mit regen klar.

hab grad nochmal geguckt. und ja. wie schon geschrieben: die alp x hat kein netzfutter. was, wie ich finde, schrottig ist. ist zwar leichter, aber dadurch kühlste noch schneller aus.

ach ja. und für RICHTIG kalt holste dir ne soft-shell. wohl aber dran denken, dass du wie viele fahrer berichten, die ab 5-10 grad + nicht mehr anziehen willst.

ich denke, die netteste kombo wäre ne function 2 mit langarm, und unterhemd. das deckt dann nen grossen temperaturbereich ab.


----------



## calli-madferit (14. Oktober 2007)

aber unterschiedlich lang sind die beiden am rueckenbereich schon oder? ich versuch halt moeglichst mit einer der beiden jacken bei jedem wetter klarzukommen.


----------



## nafets81 (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach 'ner Jacke für den Herbst/Winter. Habe wirklich viele Sachen anprobiert und bin nun bei zwei Gore-Jacken hängengeblieben:

Die Gore Tool und das neue Phantom Trikot/Jacke

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k226/a2907/windstopper_soft_shell_tool_trikot_schwarz.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k226/a5511/phantom_windstopper_soft_shell_jacke_blau.html

Kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden. Fest steht, im tiefsten Winter bei Minusgraden und evtl. Schneegestöber und starkem Regen werde ich wohl kein Rad fahren. Da gehe ich dann lieber joggen. Möchte also eher die trockenen Wintertage nutzen.
Ich habe Bedenken, dass die Phantom etwas zu dünn sein könnte. Allerdings wäre ich mir ihr flexibler und könnte noch einiges drunter ziehen (Zwiebelprinzip). Die Tool dürfte dem Vernehmen nach ja schon so sehr warm sein.
Ist halt mein erster Winter auf dem Bike und ich habe also auch noch keine Erfahrung, was die kalte Jaherszeit betrifft. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja einen Tipp geben 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Tom355 (18. Oktober 2007)

also ich hab die tempo und fahre zur zeit,bei etwa 8-9grad morgens,nur mit einem langarmunterhemd und die gore tempo.
hab auch mehrere probiert und hab dann die tempo genommen.
sitzt perfekt,hals und armbündchen schliessen super ab.
ich würde sie wieder kaufen.


----------



## nafets81 (19. Oktober 2007)

Die Tempo müsste doch der Phantom recht ähnlich sein, oder? Bis auf ein paar Details und die abzippbaren Ärmel natürlich. Aber vom Stoff bzw. der Dicke des Stoffes her geben die sich glaube ich nicht viel. Hatte die Tempo auch mal an, kann ich aber nicht mehr genau erinnern.
Und noch 'ne Frage: Wie fällt die Tempo größenmäßig aus? Die Phantom zeigt sich da eher großzügig. Da kann ich bei M locker noch ein Trikot + Unterhemd drunter ziehen. Die Tool hingegen sitzt bei M schon recht straff. Da müsste ich L nehmen, um noch bequem etwas drunter zu bekommen (wenn man es denn braucht).

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Tom355 (19. Oktober 2007)

fällt recht klein und schmal aus.
aber da ich sie zum rr fahren nehme genau richtig!!


----------



## nafets81 (19. Oktober 2007)

Habe mich jetzt mal ein wenig über die Tempo schlau gemacht. Scheint genau die richtige Jacke für mich zu sein. Nicht zu dünn und nicht zu dick. Und ein paar nette Details (Halstuch z.B.) hat sie auch. Mal sehen, ob ich sie irgendwo nochmal anprobieren kann. Größe M (bei 182cm und 71KG) müsste eigentlich ausreichen. Aber ein Trikot sollte im Notfall schon noch bequem drunter passen ... 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaLeh (19. Oktober 2007)

nafets81 schrieb:


> Die Tempo müsste doch der Phantom recht ähnlich sein, oder?



Ich denke ein gravierender Unterschied ist, dass die Phantom Bereiche ohne Windstopper (mit Thermo-Strech) hat. Das ist prinzipiell angenehmer, und sollte auch im einstelligen Temperaturbereich noch ok sein, ist aber bei richtiger Kälte und Nässe nachteilig.
Mach doch deine Entschiedung vom dem abhänig, was sich schon in deinem Schrank befindet. Hast du schon mehrere Teile für Herbst und Frühjahr, gönne dir eine richtige Winterjacke, ansonsten bist du mit der Phantom erstmal flexibler.
Carsten


----------



## nafets81 (19. Oktober 2007)

Na ja, soviele Sachen für die kälteren Tage habe ich noch nicht. Ein normales Langarm-Trikot und ein Thermo-Langarm-Trikot. Dazu Unterhemden, eine einfache Windjacke (Dundee Zip-Off II von Vaude) und eine Radjacke von LIDL (aus der letzten Radklamotten-Aktion) Von daher wäre ich wohl mit 'ner richtigen Jacke ganz gut bedient.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## jazznova (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Jacke, heute wars dann doch langsam kühl und da muß was gescheites her.....

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich eine Tool oder eine Tempo nehme,
für eine Entscheidungshilfe wäre ich dankbar


----------



## Schiky (21. Oktober 2007)

Also ich habe ja mit sehr viel Glück relativ, also wenn man den Normalpreis betrachtet, eine Fusion erstanden. Mit dieser bin ich super zufrieden, gestern bei etwa 5-6° und Wind hielt sich mich ohne Weiteres warm und das obwohl ich nur ein dünnes Shirt drunter hatte. Ist also sehr empfehlenswert, allerdings auch im Normalfall zu teuer, ich habe weniger als die Hälfte bezahlt.


----------



## nafets81 (21. Oktober 2007)

Hui ... Nee, 'ne Fusion ist mir definitiv zu teuer  Aber wenn du nur knapp die Hälfte bezahlt hast, ein klasse Schnäppchen.

Ich war am Freitag nochmal unterwegs um einige Jacken anzuprobieren. Leider habe ich wieder nur die Tool und die Phantom gefunden. Die Tempo konnte ich also nicht anprobieren. Muss mich jetzt zwischen Größe M und L entscheiden. Denke aber, ich werde M nehmen. Sollte sie mit Trikot + Unterhemd zu eng sein, muss ich sie halt umtauschen. Habe halt nur Angst, dass L zu sehr schlabbert. Gerade, wenn ich wenig drunter habe.
Vielleicht bestelle ich einfach mal beide Größen. Wobei ich keine Lust habe, mit 300,- in Vorkasse treten zu müssen^^

Eine Frage noch zur Tempo: Ist die innen auch so schön flauschig (also mit Fleece gefüttert), wie die Tool?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Tom355 (21. Oktober 2007)

ja ist sie.
gruss tom


----------



## gorion (21. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

ich habe die Gore Function Windstopper II, muss jedoch sagen, dass der Schnitt ziemlich eng ausfällt, so dass da nicht wirklich viel warmes drunter passt. Bis 12° mit einem Trikot und Unterhemd ist die Jacke ok, sonst wird es einfach zu kühl. Regen kommt spätestens nach der 4 Wäsche recht schnell durch, und die Tour wird zu einer Qual ;(

Am besten eine gute, bequeme Windstopper und dünne günstige Regenjacke, falls es richtig schüttelt.

Eine guten Windstopper-Jacke:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m460/k226/vaude.html?od=&ft=1

Die Softshells sind sehr warm und leiten den Schweiss sehr gut ab, aber diese kann man nur dann tragen, wenn's auch richtig kalt ist, und wenn die Imprägnierung einmal weg ist, dann hat man bei Regen einen Riesen-Schwamm voll mit Wasser.

Sowohl bei Windstopper als auch Softshells  sollte man sich gleich das passende Imprägniermittel/Spray mitbestellen


----------



## jazznova (21. Oktober 2007)

und wo ist nun der unterschied zwischen Tool und Tempo außer das Halstuch?
Ist die Tool noch dicker?
Bei Hibike konnte ich nur die Tempo anprobieren die passte eigentlich perfekt aber die Tool hatten die dort nicht


----------



## MacVelo (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich schreib mal hier in den Fred rein ....

Ich benötige eine Empfehlung von den Ganzjahresfahrern!


Meine erste MTB-Wintersaison (Hobbyfahrer) steht an. Entsprechende Hose  und Schuhe habe ich. Es fehlt noch Jacke, Trikot usw.

Ich möchte an kalten  *trockenen* Tagen mal eine 1 -3 Std. Runde drehen.
Die Jacke sollte einen komfortablen Schnitt haben (ich möchte nicht wie eine Presswurst aussehen).

Wenn ich nun die Function II Thermo kaufe, reicht dann ein Unterhemd wie z.B. das Powerstatic Plus LS langarm oder benötige ich noch ein zusätzliches Trikot (evtl. mein Sommertrikot?) als weitere Zwiebelschicht?  

.... oder empfehlt ihr eine ganz andere Kombination??  

Danke für die Hilfe!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justfake (22. Oktober 2007)

was sagt ihr denn zu der jacke?
Gore Bikewear Softshelljacke Falcon Jacke - Gore Softshell
http://www.terrific.de/oxid.php/sid...c322.30821934/anid/077410f45854c5928.91614960

dass ein langes trikot drunter kommt und ne regenjacke drüber (falls nötig) ist klar, nachdem ich mir den thread hier durchgelesen habe 

wird auch meine erste jacke werden, von daher habe ich auch keine ahnung. aber der preis gefällt mir schon ganz gut


----------



## Manuel79 (24. Oktober 2007)

Na... das nennt man mal praktisch so ein Thread.

Genau das gleiche bei mir.

Vorab mein Ziel und was ich im Schrank habe:

Ich möchte ebenfalls durch den Winter bzw. durch den Herbst fahren. Geplant sind mit der Jacke jetzt keine Alpenüberquerungen oder Winterurlaube, aber eben die Trails und Strecken von Sommer auch im Herbst und vielleicht bei Schnee geniessen.  

Ich habe in meinem Schrank noch gar keine Herbst- oder Wintersachen, daher wäre eine Allround- Jacke für mich eigentlich die beste Lösung. Da ich auch eine lange Hose brauche, habe ich mich bei Karstadt mal umgeschaut (eigentlich wollte ich bei Hibike einkaufen, aber bei dem komischen System da und deren Planung..) und die folgenden Produkte gefunden, die mir definitiv reichen sollten denke ich:

Hose: http://www.karstadt.de/produktAnzeigen.do?pid=3082984
Bei der Jacke: http://www.karstadt.de/produktAnzeigen.do?pid=3083005

Nasses Wetter ist nicht so mein Ding, bin eher der schöne Wetter Fahrer.  
Werde immer so zwischen 2 und 5 Stunden fahren am Wochenende, unter der Woche eher aufs Laufen beschränken (kann man die da eigentlich auch nutzen?).

Bei der Hose reicht mir, das sie dicker ist (fahre zur Zeit in meinem Fussballtrainingsanzug... das sieht richtig schei.... aus), lang und Träger hat. Der Preis ist ebenfalls ein Kriterium.

Soviel ich hier gelesen habe, dürfte die Phantom oder die Funktion II für mich wohl die beste Lösung sein, auch von Preis.


----------



## justfake (24. Oktober 2007)

hallöchen. 
redet ihr wenn ihr von der function sprecht, von der function II Thermo oder von der einfachen Function II?
welche st besser? 
Function II, da flexibler mit unterziehklamotten
Function II Thermo, da im winter weitaus mehr wärmeschutz als unterziehhemd+normale Function II?

die Function II normal kann ich im moment für 120 euro bekommen. die thermo für 160.

welche nehm ich nu?


----------



## jazznova (24. Oktober 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> hallöchen.
> redet ihr wenn ihr von der function sprecht, von der function II Thermo oder von der einfachen Function II?
> welche st besser?
> Function II, da flexibler mit unterziehklamotten
> ...



Die Antwort hast Dir doch schon fast selber gegeben....
Gegenfrage,
bei welchen Temperaturen willst Du denn fahren? Wenn Du den kompletten Winter durchfahren willst nehme die Funtion II Thermo, Unterhemd wirste sowieso bei beiden brauchen. 
Ich würde zu Thermo greifen wenn ich zwischen beiden wählen müßte. 
Ich Selber habe ich eine Tool seit dieser Woche und bin total zufrieden.


----------



## justfake (24. Oktober 2007)

ich denke im tiefsten winter wird sich das fahren ziemlich reduzieren 

aber bei temperaturen über null werde ich wohl fahren denke ich. keine ahnung genau. fahre überhaupt erst seit drei monaten MTB  von daher weiß ich eben auch nicht was kommen wird bzw wann ich dann fahre und wann nicht usw


----------



## jazznova (24. Oktober 2007)

Hehe, dann doch lieber bissel Wärmer als zu kalt. Bei +5 Grad wirste dich mit einer Funktion Thermo bestimmt nicht totschwitzen  Und wenns dann doch kälter wird, haste wenigstens die richtige Jacke und mußt die keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaLeh (25. Oktober 2007)

jazznova schrieb:


> Hehe, dann doch lieber bissel Wärmer als zu kalt. Bei +5 Grad wirste dich mit einer Funktion Thermo bestimmt nicht totschwitzen  Und wenns dann doch kälter wird, haste wenigstens die richtige Jacke und mußt die keine Gedanken machen.


Das sehe ich nicht so. Bei 5 Grad ziehe ich gerademal eine ungefütterte Windstopper mit dünnem Langarmshirt /-trikot an. Erst unter Null kommt noch eine enganliegende Fliesweste darunter. Das reicht! Wenn du nur eine Thermojacke hast, kann es dir schnell zu warm werden. Hängt natürlich auch von der Fahrweise ab!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Oktober 2007)

Stimmt, hängt ganz entscheidend von der Fahrweise und den persönlichen Eigenheiten ab.
War gestern bei ca. 6° mit dickem Trikot (Pearli Kodiak) und Windweste unterwegs, das war zu kalt. Der Wind pfiff durch. Als Notbehelf die Regenjacke drübergezogen, dann ging es recht ordentlich.

Im Zweifelsfall halte ich die Zwiebellösung für besser, da man einfach variabler ist. Es kommen ja auch mal Berge, die Sonne kommt raus, schnelle Abfahrt, Wind faßt rein, es fängt unterwegs an zu regnen. Alles mit genau denselben Klamotten am Körper zu fahren, ist m.E. nicht optimal.


----------



## nafets81 (25. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

habe die Tempo gestern bekommen. Hatte sie mir doch in L anstatt M bestellt, da ich Bedenken wegen der Größe (bin 182cm bei 72Kg und eher schmal gebaut) hatte. Lieber einen kleinen Tick zu weit, als viel zu eng 
Die Jacke passt soweit ganz gut und macht einen ordentlichen Eindruck. Wirkt zwar etwas dünner als die Tool, aber ich denke, sie dürfte für meine Einsatzzwecke (trockene Herbst/Wintertage > 0°C) ausreichen. Zumal ich auf jeden Fall noch bequem ein Trikot drunter ziehen kann.
Trotzdem bin ich mir mit der Größe noch nicht so ganz sicher. Sie schlägt halt eine kleine Falte am Bauch, wenn ich auf dem Rad sitze. Inwiefern das jetzt beim Fahren stört, weiß ich nicht. Größe M könnte allerdings schon wieder zu eng sein. Ist schon blöd, wenn man immer zwischen zwei Größen hängt^^ Das Problem habe ich bei normalen Klamotten auch oft. Mal schauen, was ich mache. Ein Test in der Natur folgt dann später.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Manuel79 (25. Oktober 2007)

Bin noch in den letzten Grüblern:

Mein Ziel ist, möglichst den Herbst + Winter durchzufahren. Ich habe wie gesagt noch gar keine spezifischen Bikeklamotten für die kältere Jahreszeit.

Ich variiere jetzt zwischen der Phantom und der Function II, allerdings nicht als Thermo, sondern lieber die normale (mache lieber das Zwiebelprinzip).

Reicht mir die Phantom, wenn ich das Zwiebelprinzip mache, auch für den Winter, wenn Schnee und Minusgrade anstehen? Ich bin eigentlich nicht sonderlich wehleidig, möchte mir aber schon die ein oder andere Erkältung wegen nicht effizienter Kleidung ersparen.

Funktionskleidungstechnisch wollte ich mir definitiv noch ein Langarm- Trikot kaufen zusätzlich zu der Jacke.

Über einen Tip von euch würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## nafets81 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hi Manuel,

ich wollte mir ja auch erst die Phantom kaufen. Denke allerdings, dass sie mir im Winter zu dünn ist. Ist halt eher eine Jacke für den Frühling/Herbst. Wobei man die mittels Zwiebelprinzip sicher auch im Winter fahren kann. Kommt halt drauf an. Mir war es zu vage und ich wollte mir eine richtige Jacke kaufen. So bin ich bei der Tempo gelandet.
Müsste ich mich zwischen der Phantom und der ungefütterten Function II entscheiden, würde ich definitiv zur Phantom greifen. Beim Anprobieren im Laden gefiel mir die Function II überhaupt nicht. Wirkte recht dünn auf mich. Die Phantom ist ein guter Kompromiss. Nicht zu dünn und nicht zu dick. Mit noch einem Trikot drunter sicher auch an kalten Tagen zu gebrauchen.

Ich spreche hier aber nicht aus Erfahrung! Stehe selber erst vor meinem ersten Bike-Winter (bin früher nur sporadisch im Sommer gefahren) und kleidungstechnisch auch noch recht ratlos.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Manuel79 (25. Oktober 2007)

Seh gerade, das du aus meiner Region kommst. Gibt es bei dir nen guten Bike- Store mit Gore- Produkten. Komme aus Giessen und hier gibt es lediglich den Delta-Bike, der hat nur Assos und Spec. .  

Ich bin anfangs erstmal rein optisch auf die Phantom angesprungen. Habe jetzt allerdings gelesen, das sie recht eng sitzt und das auch wahrscheinlich soll. Ich möchte mir eine Jacke kaufen, die ich auch mal bei einer eventuell im nächsten Jahr anstehenden AC mitnehmen kann.

Kennt jemand eine Seite, wo man mehr über die einzelnen Jacken erfährt? Gore Bike wear ist ziemlich informationsleer.

Von der Tempo habe ich noch nicht so viel gehört... wahrscheinlich ist die beste Lösung, einfach mal im Geschäft den Einsatzbereich zu erklären und dann einiges anzuprobieren.

Manuel


----------



## nafets81 (25. Oktober 2007)

Bikemax in Marburg hat eine gute Auswahl an Klamotten (Gore, Vaude, Scott, etc.). Da habe ich auch einiges anprobiert. Leider hatten die meine Wunschjacke (Tempo) nicht da. Aber z.B. die Tool, die Phantom und die Function II habe ich da letzte Woche in allen Größen noch hängen sehen.

Wegbeschreibung:
www.bikemax.de > Standorte > Marburg

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## justfake (25. Oktober 2007)

die function II OHNE thermo ist im moment bei actionsports im angebot.
120 steine.

ich werde mir die jetzt bestellen und dann ala zwiebelprinzip vorgehen.


----------



## CaLeh (25. Oktober 2007)

Wenn dir M paßt, kannst du auch hier bestellen:
http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess...d=m_catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=&groupID=19


----------



## justfake (25. Oktober 2007)

M?? 

nene, da bin ich mit knappen 1.90m wohl schon rausgewachsen 
habe die jetzt in XL bestellt, sodass auch noch ein trikot o.ä. drunterpassen sollte.
aber danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## calli-madferit (26. Oktober 2007)

ich hab nu die alp-x zip-off jacke und find die eigentlich ganz gut. bin nur mit langaermigen unterhemd und der jacke gefahren bei um die 0° und mir wurd nicht kalt. sprich auch dieses windstopper ding reicht schon fuer den winter. in xl geht mir die jacke vorne genau bis zum hosenbund, koennte sein dass gore die jacken eher fuer kleinere herstellt  (bin 1,98). in xxl wär das ganze nur hinten um 2 cm laenger und sonst breiter.. nur zu info


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. Oktober 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> M??
> 
> nene, da bin ich mit knappen 1.90m wohl schon rausgewachsen
> habe die jetzt in XL bestellt, sodass auch noch ein trikot o.ä. drunterpassen sollte.
> aber danke!



Sag das nicht. Bin auch 1,90m, und die Gore Oxford (Übrigens auch sehr empfehlenswert, nur die diesjährige Farbkombi ist doof) paßt mir in M am besten. Selbst die Ärmel sind lang genug.
Kommt wohl jeweils auf die einzelne Jacke an.


----------



## calli-madferit (26. Oktober 2007)

aermel sind ja ausreichend lang nur haette sie vorne halt ein paar cm laenger sein koennen, dann war die jacke perfekt vom schnitt! aber vielleicht isset auch sinn und zweck dass sie sich durch die kuerze beim fahren nicht woelbt..wie auch immer


----------



## nafets81 (26. Oktober 2007)

calli-madferit schrieb:


> ... aber vielleicht isset auch sinn und zweck dass sie sich durch die kuerze beim fahren nicht woelbt..wie auch immer



Und das ist genau das, was ich mich gerade frage. Habe die Gore Tempo in Größe L bei mir liegen und bin momentan noch unsicher, ob ich sie nicht in M tauschen soll. Sie wölbt sich halt in typischer Radhaltung ein wenig am Bauch. Ansonsten passt sie ganz gut. Könnte aber schon noch einen Tick enger sein. Nur könnte M auch wieder zu knapp sein. Verflixt, verflixt ... ^^

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Deleted 39826 (26. Oktober 2007)

nafets81 schrieb:


> Und das ist genau das, was ich mich gerade frage. Habe die Gore Tempo in Größe L bei mir liegen und bin momentan noch unsicher, ob ich sie nicht in M tauschen soll. Sie wölbt sich halt in typischer Radhaltung ein wenig am Bauch. Ansonsten passt sie ganz gut. Könnte aber schon noch einen Tick enger sein. Nur könnte M auch wieder zu knapp sein. Verflixt, verflixt ... ^^
> 
> Grüße,
> Stefan



Meine Erfahrung ist, dass die Grössenunterschiede zwischen M und L drastisch sind. z.B. passte mir die L sehr gut (hab etwas wampe) und m bekam ich nicht mal über die beckenknochen - das war egal bei welchen jacken, ob alpx(regen/wind), function usw.. die ich anprobierte...


----------



## Manuel79 (26. Oktober 2007)

Kleine Frage: Kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen folgenden Jacken erklären:

1. )Gore Tempo
2.) Gore Phantom
3.) Gore Function II

Ich suche immer noch nach einer Jacke, die ich wenn möglich, über den Herbst, Winter, Frühling nutzen kann, weiß aber nicht genau, welche die bessere ist für diesen Allroundeinsatz.... .

Manuel


----------



## polo (26. Oktober 2007)

irgendwer müßte gore mal beibringen, wie man eine modellpalette organisiert, aber hier mein eindruck:
tempo: gefüttert, windstopper + softshell (also wasserabweisender) => eher kalte jahreszeiten
phantom: wenig ungefüttert, nur winddicht => eher kältere jahreszeiten
function ii: ungefüttert, nur winddicht => allroundeinsatz gegen wind (acuh durch abtrennbare ärmel)


----------



## Manuel79 (26. Oktober 2007)

Hi Polo!

Danke für die hilfreiche Zusammenstellung, Gore ist in dieser Hinsicht wirklich nicht gerade gut sortiert.

Nach deiner Zusammenstellung wäre die Function II eher nichts, weil ich bis vor einer Woche noch mit meinem langärmigen Fox- Trikot und Fussballhose gefahren bin.. sollte daher jetzt schon etwas wärmeres sein und nicht nur eine Art Windschutzjacke. Die Tempo scheint mir dann eher direkt für den Winter zu sein. Wenn Sie eh schon sehr warm ist, bringt mir hier das Zwiebelprinzip auch nichts, weil es höchstens noch wärmer geht.. das wäre bei den aktuellen Temperaturen und im Frühjahr wahrscheinlich nicht sonderlich zweckmäßig, da man ja eh beim sportlichen Fahren schwitzt. Wenn ich die Phantom mit dem Zwiebelprinzip kombiniere und ein wenig größer nehme, dürfte ich eigentlich die normalen Wintertemperaturen (bis 0 Grad) gut überstehen, bei Minusgraden werde ich mich eher aufs joggen konzentrieren... da wäre die Phantom wahrscheinlich dann auch eher nutzbar als dicke oder zu dünne Jacken.

Schaue mir mal alle drei an, aber ich tendiere immer noch mehr zur Phantom. Muss mich da mal in nem Bikestore schlau machen.

Danke, hat mir auf jeden Fall was gebracht!!

Manuel


----------



## polo (26. Oktober 2007)

jetzt hoffe ich noch, daß das von mir so stimmt... klingt aber so, daß phantom am sinnigsten ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justfake (26. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt ja auch noch die Function II THERMO. Die wäre dann wahrscheinlich eher was für dich als die normale Function II.


----------



## polo (26. Oktober 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch noch die Function II THERMO. Die wäre dann wahrscheinlich eher was für dich als die normale Function II.





polo schrieb:


> irgendwer müßte gore mal beibringen, wie man eine modellpalette organisiert


----------



## nafets81 (26. Oktober 2007)

Auf die Größen kann man sich bei Gore wirklich nicht verlassen.

Die Phantom ist recht leger geschnitten. Hatte sie mehrfach im Laden anprobiert und in Größe M würde ich locker noch ein Trikot + Unterhemd drunter bekommen. Die Tool hingegen sitzt in M schon ziemlich eng. Genauso die Function II. Da müsste ich definitv L nehmen.

@Manuel:
Die Phantom dürfte am besten zu dir und deinen Anforderungen passen. Ist ja auch 'ne Softshell/Windstopper-Jacke, aber eben nicht so dick wie z.B. die Tool oder die Tempo. Mit dem Zwiebelprinzip dürftest du mit ihr sehr variabel auf die Witterungsverhältnisse reagieren können. Das sie auch noch abzippbare Ärmel hat, macht sie denke ich außerdem zu einer hervorragenden Jacke für die Übergangszeit. Würde mir sie ja auch sofort kaufen, aber mir ist sie vielleicht schon ein wenig zu dünn.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Waldschleicher (26. Oktober 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Lust den ganzen Fred hier durchzulesen, vielleicht wurde es auch schon mal gesagt:
> 
> schaut gerade fürs Biken auch mal über den Tellerrand der ganzen Bike-Klamotten-Hersteller. Gerade etablierte Bergsteiger-Firmen haben mitunter technischere, durchdachte und auch preiswertere Sachen also z.B. Gore Bike-Wear.



Ich habe einiges an Outdoorklamotten, grundsätzlich sind die vom Schnitt her aber nicht auf biken ausgelegt. Bei sportlicher Sitzposition habe ich dann eine dicke Beule am Bauch, die Ärmel sind knapp und der Nierenbereich ist zu kurz.


----------



## CaLeh (26. Oktober 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich die Phantom mit dem Zwiebelprinzip kombiniere und ein wenig größer nehme, dürfte ich eigentlich die normalen Wintertemperaturen (bis 0 Grad) gut überstehen, ...



Meiner Meinung nach paßt Phantom und Zwiebelprinzip nicht zusammen! Die Phantom sollte eng sitzen (auch wenn sie groß ausfällt) und direkt auf der Haut getragen werden. Außerdem willst du sie auch als Trikot ohne Ärmel tragen. Vom Material wäre sie sicher als äußere Schicht ok aber vom Konzept paßt das nicht.

Geht nicht nur danach, wie dick die Jacke ist. Die Function ist z.B. komplett Winddicht (wärend das Phantom noch Strecheinsätze hat) und dadurch schon mal wärmer. 

Die Thermo-Jacke macht für mich gar keinen Sinn, da kann man genauso gut ein Langarmshirt unter der ungefütterten ziehen und bleibt aber flexibler.


----------



## Manuel79 (26. Oktober 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch noch die Function II THERMO. Die wäre dann wahrscheinlich eher was für dich als die normale Function II.



Problem ist bei der Thermo, das ich sie nicht mehr im Frühling anziehen könnte, weil sie wahrscheinlich einfach zu warum sein würde. Und die Jacke auflassen wäre umzweckmäßig, weil sich dann die kalte Luft auf dem warmen, schwitzenden Körper verteilt, was schnell zu ner Erkältung und somit Trainingsausfall führen kann. Meine Bedenken sind einfach, das sie einfach nur für den Winter geschaffen ist. Thermo im Frühling gerne bei Wanderungen, aber bei aktivem Sport und hoher Eigenwärme denke ich, das ein Zwiebelprinzip die beste Option wäre.

Aber anfangs hatte ich auch über die Thermo nachgedacht... gibt hier ja auch einen Kollegen, der die ohne Ärmel im Sommer fährt.

Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manuel79 (26. Oktober 2007)

nafets81 schrieb:


> Auf die Größen kann man sich bei Gore wirklich nicht verlassen.
> 
> Die Phantom ist recht leger geschnitten. Hatte sie mehrfach im Laden anprobiert und in Größe M würde ich locker noch ein Trikot + Unterhemd drunter bekommen. Die Tool hingegen sitzt in M schon ziemlich eng. Genauso die Function II. Da müsste ich definitv L nehmen.
> 
> ...



Ich schaue + probiere sie einfach mal in Marburg an (im Hinterkopf eure Beiträge) und werde mich dann Entscheiden. Muss aber am wochenende passieren, weil ich mal langsam am Wochenende wieder längere Touren fahren mag und dieser dünne Fussballanzug echt zu dünn ist. Mit nem langen Trikot drunter gehts... .  Danke nochmal an euch alle!

Manuel


----------



## Magicforce (28. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute
hier werden leider nur immer die gleichen Jacken erwähnt..
hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Cosmo ..bzw. der Cosmo Plus..
leider bislang garnicht auf der Gore Seite erwähnt..da sie wohl relativ neu zu sein scheinen ..guckst Du hier ..
http://www.gorebikewear.de/1163075759949.html
hatte die Jacke schon in der Hand , auf den ersten Blick erschien sie mir auch für den dicksten Winter geeignet...bin mir da aber inzwischen auch nicht mehr ganz so sicher ..vielleicht kann ja jemand mal was zu der Jacke sagen ..

 Gruß
-magic-


----------



## tvaellen (28. Oktober 2007)

Manuel79 schrieb:


> Problem ist bei der Thermo, das ich sie nicht mehr im Frühling anziehen könnte, weil sie wahrscheinlich einfach zu warum sein würde. Und die Jacke auflassen wäre umzweckmäßig, weil sich dann die kalte Luft auf dem warmen, schwitzenden Körper verteilt, was schnell zu ner Erkältung und somit Trainingsausfall führen kann. Meine Bedenken sind einfach, das sie einfach nur für den Winter geschaffen ist. Thermo im Frühling gerne bei Wanderungen, aber bei aktivem Sport und hoher Eigenwärme denke ich, das ein Zwiebelprinzip die beste Option wäre.
> 
> Aber anfangs hatte ich auch über die Thermo nachgedacht... gibt hier ja auch einen Kollegen, der die ohne Ärmel im Sommer fährt.
> 
> Manuel



Ich hatte mal eine Function Thermo (das 1er Modell, aber die Fütterung dürfte sich nicht geändert haben) und konnte mit ihr nix anfangen. Selbst zum Langlaufen im Schnee war mir die zu warm, wenn der Körper erst einmal richtig auf Touren gekommen war. Dann lieber eine normale Function und ein dünnes Fleece (mein Tipp: Jack Wolfskin Gecko) drunter. Das hält am Anfang warm und wenn man dann ins Schwitzen kommt, zieht man das Fleece aus.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (28. Oktober 2007)

Könnt ihr euch nicht mal endlich was kaufen?


----------



## skinny63 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hier nochmal etwas zum Phantom Thema. Nachdem mir die Tempo noch zu warm ist, habe ich jetzt auch noch gesucht und bin dabei auf die Phantom Spear gestoßen, die sich von der Phantom II (trikot N2S) nochmal deutlich unterscheidet. Die Jacke (Spear) hat auch die abnehmbaren Ärmel und ist nicht so warm gefüttert, wie die Tempo. Das Trikot ist um einiges dünner und wurde mir zum Fahren mit Rucksack nicht empfohlen. Den persönlichen "hält den Wind ab und leitet den Schweiß nach außen"-Test hat die Phantom Spear bei mir bestanden. Auf der Gore Seite ist sie als Phantom Jacket zu finden.


----------



## Manuel79 (29. Oktober 2007)

War jetzt mal bei Karstadt.

Hatten die Function II als Thermo und einmal normal. Die thermo ist mir als M zu eng, L geht. Die normale sieht irgendwie aus wie meine normale Regenjacke (meine eine normale, keine Sportregenjacke) und macht mir den Eindruck, ziemlich kühl zu sein im Winter. Die Tool war mir zu dick. Eine Phantom hatten die nicht, daher werde ich nochmal am Wochenende zum Bikemax fahren, um mir die Phantom anzusehen.

Der bisherige Eindruck ist, das mir die Thermo den besten Eindruck macht, aber laut eurem Schreiben hier wärmer ist, als sie aussieht (ist ja doch relativ dünn vom optischen).

Daher nochmal schauen und dann im Geschäft entscheiden.

Manuel


----------



## Markus82 (29. Oktober 2007)

Also ich fahre mit der normalen Funktion II 
ohne thermo, die mit Thermo ist wirklich nur wenns wirklich kalt is !

Wenns Kälter wird ziehe ich ein  Gore AlpX Thermo Langarmtrikotdrunter und wenns noch kälter wird, ein funktionsunterhemd  damit kommste prima über den Winter und hast eine Jacke die du auch im Herbst und frühjahr anziehen kannst.

Das kommt dir vllt ein bischen dünn vor, aber das reicht wirklich, wenn du ein paar KM damit gefahren bist, bist du prima warm 

Bei Temperaturen um die 10 Grad, musste fast Nackt unter der Thermo fahren, weil die sonst zu warm is 

Mit dem Zwiebel prinzip bist du viel flexiebler


----------



## Ben1000 (29. Oktober 2007)

Klinke mich hier auch mal ein. Ich suche aber nicht unbedingt eine Gore Jacke.

Ich bräuchte etwas möglichst Atmungsaktives, was aber trotzdem auch gegen Wind schützt. Ich habe eine Regenjacke von Vaude, die ich bei nasser Witterung gerne darüberziehen würde. Also muss die Jacke nicht unbedingt Wasserdicht sein. Die Jacke sollte für den gesamten Winter geeignet sein. Zum darunterziehen habe ich einiges. Welche Jacke könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Deleted 39826 (29. Oktober 2007)

Markus82 schrieb:


> Bei Temperaturen um die 10 Grad, musste fast Nackt unter der Thermo fahren, weil die sonst zu warm is
> 
> Mit dem Zwiebel prinzip bist du viel flexiebler



seh ich auch so.

es sei denn, du fährst mit sessellift hoch und nur das tal runter..


----------



## jazznova (29. Oktober 2007)

> Bei Temperaturen um die 10 Grad, musste fast Nackt unter der Thermo fahren, weil die sonst zu warm is



Also ich fahre bei solchen Temperaturen mit einer Tool+kurzen Funktionsunterhemd ist das noch zu Warm mach ich unter den Ärmen die Reisverschlüsse auf und gut ist  Wirds Kälter wird die Luke wieder dicht gemacht....
Also mit der Tool läßt es sich gut aushalten wenns auch bissel wärmer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus82 (30. Oktober 2007)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Klinke mich hier auch mal ein. Ich suche aber nicht unbedingt eine Gore Jacke.
> 
> Ich bräuchte etwas möglichst Atmungsaktives, was aber trotzdem auch gegen Wind schützt. Ich habe eine Regenjacke von Vaude, die ich bei nasser Witterung gerne darüberziehen würde. Also muss die Jacke nicht unbedingt Wasserdicht sein. Die Jacke sollte für den gesamten Winter geeignet sein. Zum darunterziehen habe ich einiges. Welche Jacke könnt ihr mir empfehlen?




Wenn du nichts großartig drunter ziehen willst, und wirklich nur was für den Winter suchst, also wenns KALT! is, dann die Gore Function II Thermo


----------



## dubbel (30. Oktober 2007)

und falls du doch was für kaltes wetter suchst: 
windtex statt gore: lässt den dampf nach aussen, innen fleeceähnlich, wasserabweisend aber nicht -dicht.
gibts ab 60,- EUR


----------



## Musicman (30. Oktober 2007)

Gibts auch vergleichbares von anderen Herstellern?

Ist das vergleichbar (jetzt mal richtig günstig)?: http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=6244


----------



## Ben1000 (30. Oktober 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> und falls du doch was für kaltes wetter suchst:
> windtex statt gore: lässt den dampf nach aussen, innen fleeceähnlich, wasserabweisend aber nicht -dicht.
> gibts ab 60,- EUR



Kannst ne konkrete Jacke empfehlen?

Die funktion II Thermo denke ich ist mir fast zu warm, da ich die Jacke auch jenseits der 5 C fahren will. Ich würde mal sagen zwischen 13 und -5 C, mit entsprechender Kleidung drunter.

Wäre die Phantom da was?

Was ist denn dieses Zephrr Zeug überhaupt? Taugt das für den Winter?


----------



## dubbel (30. Oktober 2007)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Kannst ne konkrete Jacke empfehlen?


is egal, die stammen alle aus der gleichen näherei. 
ich kann da - ausser dem teamaufdruck - keinen echten unterschied erkennen.


----------



## Markus82 (30. Oktober 2007)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Kannst ne konkrete Jacke empfehlen?
> 
> Die funktion II Thermo denke ich ist mir fast zu warm, da ich die Jacke auch jenseits der 5 C fahren will. Ich würde mal sagen zwischen 13 und -5 C, mit entsprechender Kleidung drunter.
> 
> ...




Wie ich weiter oben schon beschrieben hab ... function II mit Zwiebelprinzip  damit bist du am flexiblesten


----------



## dubbel (30. Oktober 2007)

"zwiebelprinzip" hör ich immer wieder, das is aber doch pilepalle bei ner tour von 2 oder 3 stunden. 
haltet ihr da vor und nach jedem berg an, um euch zumzuziehen? 
da kommt man doch gar nicht mehr von der stelle...


----------



## justfake (30. Oktober 2007)

Zwiebelprinzip meint nicht während der fahrt umziehen, sondern einfach je nach temperatur des tages mehr oder weniger drunter ziehen.

nehmen wir mal den herbst:
kurzes trikot mit Function II

früher winter:
langes trikot mit Function II

winter:
unterhemd, langes trikot mit function II

usw. usf.

und da ist man natürlich am flexibelsten, wenn man unterhemd, kurzes trikot, langes trikot, function II und ne regenjacke hat.

so ist man dann fürs ganze jahr komplett gerüstet und kann je nach tag das anziehen, was man brauch. 

nimmt man die function II thermo, hat man eben nichts für den herbst, da ein trikot nicht winddicht ist und die jacke dann viel zu warm ist. also anstatt function II thermo lieber die Function II und ein langes trikot. kommt preislich fast aufs selbe hinaus, man kann aber eben an jedem tag was weglassen...


----------



## Manuel79 (30. Oktober 2007)

Markus82 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre mit der normalen Funktion II
> ohne thermo, die mit Thermo ist wirklich nur wenns wirklich kalt is !
> 
> Wenns Kälter wird ziehe ich ein  Gore AlpX Thermo Langarmtrikotdrunter und wenns noch kälter wird, ein funktionsunterhemd  damit kommste prima über den Winter und hast eine Jacke die du auch im Herbst und frühjahr anziehen kannst.
> ...



So, hoffe mein letztes posten hier zu machen.  

Bin gestern Abend um 9 Uhr mal mit einer Gore Thermo Jacke laufen gewesen (nicht die Function II, sondern eine für Läufer oder so von einem Nachbar... . Ein Pröstchen auf die gute Nachbarschaft!). Hier in Giessen sind es gestern 4 Grad gewesen, dachte, da könnte man mal ein kleines testen machen. Mir ist klar, das man beim laufen schneller warm wird als beim Biken (zumindestens mein empfinden). Dazu hatte ich noch meine jogging windstopper Handschuhe an.

Mein Fazit gestern:

Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen ist eine Thermo zumindestens beim Laufen gar nichts. Def zu warm! Die reinen Windstopperhandschuhe von concurve haben meine Hände prima warm gehalten (ein leichtes Schwitzen war natürlich dabei).

Ich mache es jetzt def. so wie auch schon Markus schreibt. Scheint für mich die beste Lösung zu sein nach langem hin und her. Die Phantom trägt man eher auf der Haut... da wäre es mir ein wenig zu unsicher in Bezug auf einen härteren Winter. Da ich leider so wie es aussieht nur am Wochenende fahren kann, werde ich auf die Function II ohne Thermo zurückgreifen und mir bei Bedarf ein langarmiges Thermounterhemd kaufen.

Mehr als ein Thermounterhemd und Jacke werde ich aber hoffentlich diesen Winter nicht brauchen, weil ich das, was Dubbel beschreibt, schon vermeiden wollte.

Danke nochmal an alle!

Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben1000 (30. Oktober 2007)

Na gur, dann werde ich mir mal die Function und irgendeine Windtex anschauen. Wie ist den die Function vom abdampfen? hat jemand evt. einen vergleich mit dem Wíndtex Zeug?

Was ist den nu eigentlich mit dem Zephrr Zeug? Ist das brauchbar, wie es z.B. von Pearl Izumi verwendet wird?


----------



## derfati (2. November 2007)

@ Ben1000

Also, die Funtion II Thermo find ich richtig gut.  
Habe allerdings keinen Vergleich...
Habe das Teil bei 10-20°C als Weste an, wenn es kälter wird als Jacke.

Abdampfen funktioniert ganz gut... Zumindest stand ich bisher noch nicht unter Wasser...

Gruß
Thorsten


----------



## Manuel79 (2. November 2007)

Wie ist es eigentlich mit der Function II bei tragen von einem Camelbak?

Ich weiß... wollte nicht mehr posten. Aber das ist ja auch wieder eine andere Frage?


----------



## justfake (2. November 2007)

wie solls damit sein? rucksack passt gut drüber und hängt da wie immer


----------



## Waldschleicher (2. November 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> und falls du doch was für kaltes wetter suchst:
> windtex statt gore: lässt den dampf nach aussen, innen fleeceähnlich, wasserabweisend aber nicht -dicht.
> gibts ab 60,- EUR



Kannst du mal ein paar Marken nennen? Ich finde da nur Specialized...?


----------



## zsb2002 (3. November 2007)

Hallo, 
auch ich suche eine Jacke für die kältere Jahreszeit....

Ich bin bei Roseversand auf die Winterjacke WIND FIBRE I Zipp-Off gestolpert. Scheint ja eine Eigenmarke zu sein. Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Jacke und kann kurz seine Erfahrungen posten? 79,95 Euro ist ja relativ günstig, wenn die Jacke etwas taugt, oder?

Hier mal der Link: http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=13690

CU
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (3. November 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> nehmen wir mal den herbst:
> kurzes trikot mit Function II
> 
> früher winter:
> ...



Was soll das denn bewirken..? 
ein kurzes Trikot dient doch nur der Optik..ne funktion hat es doch nur um Sachen zu verstauen...

Also im Winter brauche ich den MIST nicht...da kommen dann lange Sachen zum einsatz so wie ein langes Trikot angeraut GORE ALP-X darunter ein kurzes Funktionsunterhemdvon FALKE, wenn es richtig kalt ist ein langes von FALKE, darüber meist noch windstopper Ärmlinge plus Windweste..sollte es unter 0° sein kommt noch ne dünne GORE Windstopperjacke drüber und fertig isset...

Da fnde ich die Füße wichtiger weil es da nicht allzuviel gutes gibt es sei denn man kauft sich ein paar Winterschuhe..doch ich fahre selten bei diesen "eisigen" Außentemp. und da sollte die Frühjahr/Sommer/Herbst Kollektion zu gebrauchen sein ohne viel Aufriss..


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. November 2007)

Ben1000 schrieb:


> Na gur, dann werde ich mir mal die Function und irgendeine Windtex anschauen. Wie ist den die Function vom abdampfen? hat jemand evt. einen vergleich mit dem Wíndtex Zeug?
> 
> Was ist den nu eigentlich mit dem Zephrr Zeug? Ist das brauchbar, wie es z.B. von Pearl Izumi verwendet wird?



Zephrr ist reiner Schutz vor Zugwind. Mit Unterhemd und einem dicken Wintertrikot drunter kann man die auch mal noch bei um die 5° anziehen. Bei tieferen Temperaturen würde ich etwas wärmeres empfehlen.

Brauchbar ist es durchaus, meine Vagabondjacke ist mein liebstes Bekleidungsstück. Aber als Winterjacke würde ich mir etwas anderes kaufen.


----------



## Manuel79 (5. November 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> wie solls damit sein? rucksack passt gut drüber und hängt da wie immer



Dachte da an die Stabilität des Stoffes. Wenn ich mich arg bewege, rutscht auch der Rucksack ein wenig und scheuert entsprechend am Stoff... kann ja sein, das der Stoff nicht sonderlich robust ist. Da ich immer mit Camelbak fahre, wäre es dumm, wenn schon nach ein paar Monaten der Stoff wundgescheuert und damit für den Müll wäre.

Manuel


----------



## Sponch (8. November 2007)

Habe heute meine Function II und das ein langes Gore Alp-X Trikot von H&S erhalten. Vorhin gleich mal ne kleine Runde gedreht ..und ich war echt erstaunt - Trikot innen trocken außen feucht. Function II habe ich erst bei der Abfahrt komplett geschlossen- bergauf hat das Trikot gut gereicht- zumindest bei den heutigen Termperaturen.
Erster Eindruck: beides Top!


----------



## Mike5 (10. November 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

auch für mich ist es die erste Wintersaison, und bräuchte ein paar Tips bzgl Klamottenauswahl.

Ich möchte gerne bei -5C und trockenem Wetter, aber auch bei +5C und Regen, fahren.

Dazu würde ich mir gerne die Gore Cross Regen/Windstopper Jacke kaufen. 

http://www.sportwear-blitz.de/pd-70...AND_search1_EQ_Schwarz_AND_{EOL}&categoryId=1

Dann könnte ich die Jacke im Sommer als Regennotfalljacke nutzen. Im Winter wollte ich die Jacke dann als Regen- und Winstopperjacke über Odlolangarmwinterunterhemd plus Skishirt (siehe Link unten) anziehen.

http://www.sportscheck.com/is-bin/I...ryName=sh41302813&Pfad=line&SearchDetail=true

Ist die Idee so gut? Oder ist die Cross als Sommerregenjacke zu warm und im Winter zu kalt? 

Ich lese viel über Windstoppersoftshell, aber die Cross wäre doch schon eine Windstopperjacke. Der Rest dann Zwiebelprinzip...

Da die Bikesachen ja sündhaft teuer sind, wäre ich um guten Rat dankbar!!n 

Gruss - Mike


----------



## Micro767 (12. November 2007)

Nach langer Suche und viel Ãberlegungen habe ich mir eine Gore Soft Shell Tempo II gekauft, Samstag und Sonntag gleich getestet bei +8Â°C nur mit Sportunterhemd, Regen und viel Wind. Top ! HÃ¤tte nicht erwartet das sie so gut ist ! 0 Wind durchgelassen und dank der Tatsache das sie noch neu ist auch kein Tropfen Wasser von aussen. Auch hat sie sehr viel SchweiÃ nach aussen abtransportiert. Bin Ã¼berzeugt das sie auch bei kÃ¤lteren Temperaturen ihren Preis wert ist. Ich hab 150â¬ hingelegt.


----------



## lausitzbiker (12. November 2007)

Hallo, muss mich auch mal einklinken hier.
Ich habe beim stöbern einen Test über softshelljacken in der BIKE von 01/07 gefunden. Dort ist die Gore Tempo Jersey BIKETip geworden.
Sie hat mit den höchsten Verdunstungswert und eine gute Wärmeeigenschaft.

Nun ist hier ja viel die Funktion2 und Tempo besprochen worden.

Aber welche soll ich nehmen? Ich komme nun ja aus dem tiefsten Osten und da ist es immer ein paar Grad kälter wie zb. in NRW. Das nächste Problem was ich habe, ich friere sehr schnell ( hab einen warmen Arbeitsplatz ) und das größte Problem was ich habe, bei mir kommt das Wasser so wie ich es trinke wieder hinaus - ich schwitze unnormal. Ist leider erblich bedingt.
Deswegen denke ich, ist für mich eine Jacke wichtig die viel Verdunstet

Im Test belief sich die Schweißproduktion (auf einem Messtorso) auf 
150 gramm - 104,6 gramm wurden von der Tempo verdunstet.
Vergleich ASSOS schafte nur 58,1 gramm.
Jetzt ist mir aber unklar, ob die Funktion2 es auch schaft soviel Wasser zu verdunsten. Vielleicht hat jemand Ahnung?

Bei meiner jetzigen Jacke (softshell Jacke Dynamics von Stadler) und Sportunterhemd bin ich klitschenass , aber ich getrau mich nicht, dass Unterhemd wegzulassen - wegen frieren.

ciao Lausitzbiker


----------



## hotzemott (12. November 2007)

Magicforce schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> hier werden leider nur immer die gleichen Jacken erwähnt..
> hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Cosmo ..bzw. der Cosmo Plus..
> leider bislang garnicht auf der Gore Seite erwähnt..da sie wohl relativ neu zu sein scheinen ..guckst Du hier ..
> ...


Hi Magic,

weiss jetzt nicht genau, welche Cosmo du meinst, denn unter dem Link kommt ja die ganze Jackenkollektion von Gore. Es gibt eine wasserdichte Cosmo mit Gore Tex und eine Softshell-Cosmo mit Windstopper.
Ich hatte mir die Cosmo Windstopper bestellt, da sie im Katalog ganz gut aussah (z.B. Achselzips). Das Material mit leichter Ripstop-Struktur scheint mir aber deutlich weniger elastisch zu sein als anderes Windstopper Softshell Material. Daher hat die Jacke sinnvollerweise hinten am Rücken elastische Einsätze ohne Windststopper, dafür aber aus reflektierendem Stoff.

Ich habe die Jacke wieder zurückgesandt, da mir neben der geringen Dehnbarkeit auch der Schnitt nicht so gut gefallen hat. Als Radjacke sollte das Teil für mich hinten deutlich länger sein als vorne, was kaum der Fall ist. Die in den Ärmeln integrierten Stulpen mit den Daumenlöchern sind in meinen Augen überflüssig und der Kragen ist nicht weitenverstellbar. Hätte die Tool-Jacke nicht diese Taschen-Galerie auf dem Rücken hätte ich mich mittlerweile dafür entschieden. Von der Dicke her dürfte die Cosmo der Tool entsprechen, insofern dürften ja wohl die ganzen Beiträge bezüglich Wärmeleistung auch auf die Cosmo übertragbar sein. 

Gruß, Hotzemott


----------



## Micro767 (13. November 2007)

Genau den Test hatte ich auch gefunden nach dem ich mich für ne Soft-Shell Jacke entschieden hatte ! Plus die Meinungen hier im Forum und der Tatsache das ich wohl doch ewtas mehr alsgeben muss für was gescheites haben mich zu dieser Gore Tempo geführt.

Der Schweißtransport war meines erachtens richtig gut, nur an den Armen war die Jacke richtig nass (Kurzarmunterhemd), leider hab ich aber kaum vergleich Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Manuel79 (13. November 2007)

Dezente Frage:

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen dieser Function II:

http://www.terrific.de/oxid.php/sid...8798.33352321/anid/2b63fb0c4ed5088f0.69988256

und dieser Function II:

http://www.actionsports.de/Bekleidu...ear-Function-II-Jacke-blau-schwarz::9765.html

Ich meine mal abgesehen vom Preis.


Manuel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiky (13. November 2007)

Sollten die gleichen sein, wieso??? Zumindest würde ich keinen Unterschied sehen und es gibt an sich auch nur die Fuction II und die Function II Thermo. Gut bei der von terrific.de steht nur Function, aber ich finde keine Unterschiede!


----------



## Manuel79 (13. November 2007)

Dann weiß ich wo ich mal gerade bestelle!  Dachte das wäre ein Vorjahresmodell oder sowas... .

So ein Preisunterschied kommt ja meist nicht von irgendwo..


----------



## Schiky (13. November 2007)

Die bei Actionsports ist definitiv die Aktuelle! Viel Vergnügen mit der Jacke, soll sehr sehr gut sein!


----------



## Musicman (14. November 2007)

Moin, ich hab die Gore Tool und beim heutigen Wetter, 2°-4°C und 22km/h Wind, mit einem Specialized Unterhemd wars nicht wirklich kalt.


----------



## lausitzbiker (14. November 2007)

Sorry aber jetzt  hat Musicman noch eine 3. Jacke eingeworfen, zwischen denen ich mich entscheiden muss.

Funktion2 ohne Thermo
Tempo
Tool

Wie gesagt ich schwitze wie verückt, deswegen ist für mich die Verdunstung so wichtig. Siehe mein letztes Posting.

Hat jemand Erfahrung oder kennt einer Tests  für die Function2 und Tool.

Ich will endlich in die Natur, und keinen Fehlkauf machen.


----------



## Musicman (14. November 2007)

Sorry, das wollt ich nicht ^^

Schwitzen tu ich auch viel und die Jacke tranzportiert den Saft bestens nach aussen, nach dem Radeln ist die Jacke trocken von innen, ausser an den Handgelenken da die dort ein wenig rafft und da einfache Fleecehandschuhe drüber sind.


----------



## jazznova (15. November 2007)

lausitzbiker schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung oder kennt einer Tests  für die Function2 und Tool.
> 
> Ich will endlich in die Natur, und keinen Fehlkauf machen.



Habe auch die Tool und wenn Du viel schwitz kann ich Dir die Tool empfehlen das diese unter den Achseln Reisverschlüsse hat zum besseren belüften. 
Bei anderen Jacken machst Du dann am Hals auf und bekommst direkt Halsschmerzen...

Hier ist ein langer Thread über die Tool


----------



## Micro767 (15. November 2007)

Musicman schrieb:


> ausser an den Handgelenken da die dort ein wenig rafft und da einfache Fleecehandschuhe drüber sind.



kann ich nur bestätigen ! ich hab mich gegen eine Jacke mit abzipbaren Ärmel entschieden weil ich weiß das ich dies eh nicht machen werde und somit keine Stelle an der Jacke habe die weder Wasser noch Wind verstärkt durchläßt.


----------



## Sponch (16. November 2007)

War heute bei ~0°C unterwges mit Mey Sportsunterhemd (langarm -kein spezielles Thermo), Gore Langarmtrikot und drüber die Function II - alles perfekt. Als ich nach 1,5h wieder zuhause war war mein Körper so gut wie trocken. Unterhemd und Trikot waren außen lnur eicht feucht - und das obwohl ich auch eher stark schwitze. Denke also, dass der Dampf ganz gut von der FunctionII abgegeben wird. Kann sie bisher (hab isie erst seit ner guten Woche) uneingeschränkt empfehlen.
Sponch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (16. November 2007)

Ich habe mir krüzlich die neue Cosmo Softshell von Gore geholt!

Wie immer: Top Funktion, einfach genial. Ist ein wenig anders geschnitten die Softshell, sicherlich für manche eine Alternative.

Ich fahre es bei kalten Temperaturen um die 0° mit einem Odlo-Warm-Shirt.

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/...0751&GTID=1888d970d40bfa559a1ae6471de226b0a32


----------



## Hufi (18. November 2007)

Hallo,

Da ich auch eine Jacke suche, habe ich mir den Fred durchgelesen. Bisher ging es immer nur um GoreTex. Es gibt aber noch andere Hersteller.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Pearl Izumi z.B. die Barrier Jacke, s. Link

http://www.pearlizumi.com/product.php?mode=view&pc_id=45&product_id=100734

Die Jacke würde mir gefallen. Schnitt ist net so eng und es wäre möglich auch noch etwas unter der Jacke zu tragen. Zwiebelprinzip

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## norman68 (18. November 2007)

Hufi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Da ich auch eine Jacke suche, habe ich mir den Fred durchgelesen. Bisher ging es immer nur um GoreTex.
> Danke für Eure Hilfe.




Hallo Hufi,

hast du denn auch mal die Überschrift des Freds gelesen? Denn da steht ja "Welche Gore...". Also warum soll man da dann andere Jacken besprechen.


----------



## Hufi (18. November 2007)

Hallo Norman68,

sicher wird hier nur über die Gore gesprochen. ABer man sollte auch über den Tellerrand sehen. Extra wegen der Frage einen neuen Fred aufmachen!? 
Ich denke das sich gerade jetzt noch ein paar mehr Biker für dieses Thema interessieren.


----------



## norman68 (18. November 2007)

Hallo Hufi,

nur gibt es über Jacken schon genug Threads und der ist hier halt über Gore Jacken. Nehm doch mal die "Suche" und du wirst fast erschlagen mit Jackenthreads.


----------



## Hufi (18. November 2007)

Hallo Norman68,

die Suche hab ich vorher benutzt, aber leider keine wirklichen Infos bekommen. 
Bei der Suche kommen nur 8 hits, und wirklich keiner hilft weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (18. November 2007)

Hallo Hufi,

dann mußt halt einen neuen Fred aufmachen. Vielleicht könnte es ja dann einen treffer geben. Wenn ich in der Suche "Welche Jacke" eingebe bekommen ich 95 Treffer. In wie weit die dir helfen können weis ich nicht aber was solls. Ich wollte ja nur dir das so sagen das du wohl auch in einem z.B. Specialized Thread auch nichts von einem Canondale lesen willst, oder?


----------



## QuasiNitro (22. November 2007)

Hallo Lausitzbiker,

nun will ich dir nun mal'paar Tips geben.Ich fahre nun schon den elften Winter durch(Sommer natürlich auch...logo!)und einige Winter hier in Thüringen waren schon ganz schön knackig!
Nun habe ich schon sämtliche Materialien ausprobiert,bin aber letztlich bei den Gore-Produkten hängen geblieben.
Also,ich fahre die Function II in normaler Sommerausführung(ohne Thermo)schon seit 5 Jahren.
Sie war im Winter selten zu kalt oder im Sommer zu warm!
Im Winter das schon mehrfach erklärte Zwiebelprinzip.Natürlich sollte jede Lage gut athmen,denn jede Jacke athmet nur so gut,wie die Lagen darunter!Davon brauchst du einige(kurz,lang,dünn,dick),dann bist du aber für jedes Wetter gerüstet.Funktioniert bei mir bis -20Crad seit Jahren prima und ich fahre täglich 20km/130hm auf Arbeit!Nicht so viel,aber für ein objektives Urteil meinerseits ausreichend.
Die Jacke hat das erste Jahr auch halbstündigen Nieselregen abgehalten,wird aber nach jeder Wäsche weniger.Die Athmung,also der Schweißtransport war immer sehr gut und nur an den Auflagepunkten des Rucksacks war sie halt ein wenig feucht(ist aber normal bei jeder Jacke).
Winddicht ist sie bis vor kurzem noch gewesen,aber nun zieht es ein wenig durch.Nach unzähligen Wäsche und fast täglichem Tragen nach 5 Jahren,ist das eine sehr gute Performence.
Nun werde ich mir eine Neue bestellen und auch die nächsten 5 Jahre damit bei jedem Wetter biken.
Für dich als "Vielschwitzer" gibt es auch die Möglichkeit den Reißverschluß an der Ärmelabtrennung ein wenig zu öffnen.Bei mir hat das gut gefunzt!

Meine Fazit - Kaufen!!!

Gruß,
Nitro


----------



## wemu (23. November 2007)

hallo zusammen,

habe die Funktion II Thermo in gelb bei einem online Händler gesehen.
Suche aber die Funktion II ohne Thermo in gelb oder orange .......

Bis jetzt leider ohne Erfolg. Die Homepage von Gore geht bei mir nicht
(die notwendigen plug in's kann ich leider nicht installieren).

Gruß    wemu


----------



## Manuel79 (26. November 2007)

Schau mal bei www.hibike.de rein, die haben sogar gerade die die du suchst in M als Schäpchen für 99 Euro.


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (30. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,

mit Interesse habe ich diesen Thread gelesen. Die Nomenklatur von Gore ist ja wirklich sehr unübersichtlich. Ich fahr jeden Tag in die Arbeit, dabei den Winter durch, meist Rennrad, bei Schlechtwetter MTB. Auch bei Minustemperaturen "schwitze" ich auf dem Rad. Habe 3 Jacken, Gore Windstopper (älteres Modell), Löffler Colibri Gore tex Regenkjacke und die Aldi-Softshell von 2007. Arbeite mit einem Satz von etwa 8 verschiedenen Funktionsunterhemden. Gute Erfahrungen bislang mit Odlo "warm" und Odlo "light". In allen Jacken bin ich auch bei Temps < 0°C selbst mit dem leichten Odlo "light" Unterhemd nach 40 min nassgeschwitzt, wobei die Aldi die Feuchtigkeit am schlechtesten abgedampft bekommt. Will mir deswegen jetzt eine neue Gore-Jacke kaufen. In der engeren Auswahl:
Gore *Cosmo*: Hatte ich im Laden an. Sieht gut aus, sehr gute Verarbeitung, Daumenschlaufen IMHO Kokolores, keine Rückentaschen (z.B. um Regenüberschuhe unterzubringen) und Killing-Argument: Viel zu dick, sieht mir viel zu warm aus.
Gore-*Phantom*: abzippbare Ärmel, aber durchgehend Softshell, wahrscheinlich zu warm.
Gore-P*hantom II-Plus*: Nicht die Phantom, sondern nur (außer Vapor-Trikot) die *Phantom II Plus* ist aus *N2S* gefertigt.
Und das ist der Punkt: Da ich auch mit dem dünnsten Unterhemd noch zu viel schwitze müßte (und habe ich auch schon oft) ich nur noch eine Jacke ohne was drunter tragen. Meine Gore Windstopper und die Aldi fühlen sich auf der nackten Haut aber beschissen an, es darf auch nirgends reinziehen, sonst wirds sofort unangenehm. Deswegen denke ich probier ich`s mal mit der Phantom II plus.
Habe ein Gore *N2S* Kurzarmtrikot. Zusammen mit Ärmlingen hat dies mit Abstand den breitesten Temperaturrange meiner Klamotten. Ab 9°C mit Ärmlingen aufwärts bis 30°C ohne Ärmlinge.
Das Problem hier (Bodensee) ist im Herbst und Frühjahr bis in den April hinein Bodennebel mit morgendlichen Temps um die 0°C auf dem Weg zur Arbeit und am Nachmittag nach Nebelauflösung dann 15° - 23°C bei der Rückfahrt. Das mit einem Satz Klamotten abzudecken ist echt knifflig, bislang bin ich wie gesagt mit Gore N2S am Weitesten gekommen.
In der Hoffnung möglichst vielseitig zu sein, habe ich mir jetzt eine Phantom II Plus bestellt, in der Vorstellung sie mit einem Odlo "warm" oder "light" Unterhemd auch bis -5° C fahren zu können und mit ihr - nackt auf der Haut mit abgezippten Ärmeln getragen - auch noch bei 20°C zurechtzukommen.

Bin mal gespannt

Grüße Mark


----------



## wemu (30. Dezember 2007)

Kajaking-Mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit Interesse habe ich diesen Thread gelesen. Die Nomenklatur von Gore ist ja wirklich sehr unübersichtlich. Ich fahr jeden Tag in die Arbeit, dabei den Winter durch, meist Rennrad, bei Schlechtwetter MTB. Auch bei Minustemperaturen "schwitze" ich auf dem Rad. Habe 3 Jacken, Gore Windstopper (älteres Modell), Löffler Colibri Gore tex Regenkjacke und die Aldi-Softshell von 2007. Arbeite mit einem Satz von etwa 8 verschiedenen Funktionsunterhemden. Gute Erfahrungen bislang mit Odlo "warm" und Odlo "light". In allen Jacken bin ich auch bei Temps < 0°C selbst mit dem leichten Odlo "light" Unterhemd nach 40 min nassgeschwitzt, wobei die Aldi die Feuchtigkeit am schlechtesten abgedampft bekommt. Will mir deswegen jetzt eine neue Gore-Jacke kaufen. In der engeren Auswahl:
> Gore *Cosmo*: Hatte ich im Laden an. Sieht gut aus, sehr gute Verarbeitung, Daumenschlaufen IMHO Kokolores, keine Rückentaschen (z.B. um Regenüberschuhe unterzubringen) und Killing-Argument: Viel zu dick, sieht mir viel zu warm aus.
> ...



Hallo Mark,

habe so ziemlich die gleiche Situation wie du. Täglich zur Arbeit (ca. 20km einfach) hier im Schwarzwald ca. 500 - 600 über NN, Rennrad, bei schlecht Wetter MTB, bei Eis u. Schnee mit Spikes, und zur Auswahl auch eine Cloibri, eine Thermo Winterjacke von Gore Bike Wear und seit 2 Wochen die Funktion II. Unterwäsche je nach Temperatur Odlo light oder warm.
Da meine Strecke mehrere Steigungen drin hat komm ich auch schnell ins Schwitzen, bergab wirds dann auch schnell etwas kühl.
Aber egal welche Kleidungsvariante ich verwende, am Ende der Strecke bin ich immer mehr oder weniger stark verschwitzt.
Habe nun mehrere Versuche mit der Gore Funktion II absolviert, und ich habs tatsächlich mehrfach geschafft entweder überhaupt nicht oder nur sehr gering zu schwitzen.
Mein Problem ist zum einen "zu warm" angezogen, zum anderen mein Rucksack
(Deuter Trans Alp). Ohne Rucksack funktioniert der Feuchtigkeitstransport deutlich besser (speziell am Rücken).
Ich will mir deshalb noch einen anderen Rucksack zulegen mit dieser gespannten Netztechnik um eine bessere Belüftung am Rücken zu erreichen.

Fazit: Mit der Funktion II und einer der Temperatur richtig gewählten Trikot /
Unterhemd Kombination kann ich mein "Schwitzproblem" in der kalten Jahreszeit in Griff bekommen. (z.B. bei -3° Odlo warm, Trikot warm + Funktion II nach 1,5 Std Berg auf und ab Haut komplett trocken) Es wird aber sicher jeder selbst herausfinden müssen bei welcher Temperatur er welche Kombination braucht.

wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch

wemu


----------



## Kajaking-Mark (30. Dezember 2007)

wemu schrieb:


> Fazit: Mit der Funktion II und einer der Temperatur richtig gewählten Trikot /
> Unterhemd Kombination kann ich mein "Schwitzproblem" in der kalten Jahreszeit in Griff bekommen. (z.B. bei -3° Odlo warm, Trikot warm + Funktion II nach 1,5 Std Berg auf und ab Haut komplett trocken) Es wird aber sicher jeder selbst herausfinden müssen bei welcher Temperatur er welche Kombination braucht.
> wemu



Hallo Wemu,

Danke für Deine Antwort. Wir habe ja recht ähnliche Kleidung. Also ich bin schon mit einem Unterhemd (Odlo warm) und 1 Jacke (Gore windstopper) oder Aldi Soft shell nach einer Steigung bei -5° C naßgeschwitzt. Würde ich wie Du noch ein Trikot drunter tragen, würd ich eingehen. Das Schwitzen ist ja noch soweit o.K., aber die Abfahrt danach mit nassem Funktionshirt bei 40 - 50 Km/h und -5° find ich superäzend, da ich danach meist Rücken- und Nackenverspannungen durch Zugluft habe. - Geht nicht auf dem Weg zur Arbeit (Zeit) aber bei Freizeitausfahrten: 2. Funktionsunterhemd mitnehmen und nach 1h wechseln -. Da merkt man erst den Unterschied, wie angenehm ein trockenes Hemd auf der Haut ist und wie gut man die Kälte mit trockenen Klamotten im Vergleich zu nassen verträgt.

Wenn ich mit der bestellten Gore Phantom II plus nicht zurecht kommen sollte, werde ich Deinen Tip mit der Funktion II beherzigen. (Wenn ich die Phantom dann noch umtauschen kann  ).- Man kann sich ja nicht dauernd neue Gore-Jacken kaufen -.
An der Firma Gore halte ich aber fest, da für jeden Tag-in-die-Arbeit-Radler IMHO einfach nur Funktionalität zählt. Besonders stylish find ich das Gore-Zeugs ja nicht, da habe ich auf der Eurobike viel schickere italienische Jacken (z.B. Castelli 170 Bpm Jacket) gesehen, traue denen aber nicht die nötige Funktionalität zu.
Zum Rucksack mit/ohne Netzrücken: Bin etwa 5 Jahre mit einem alten Kletterrucksack MTB gefahren, immer mit klebend nassem Rücken. Habe mir vor 10 Jahren einen Deuter Cross Air mit "Air"-Rücken gekauft. Bin damit 3 Transalps gefahren. Bin damit zufrieden. Schwitzen tut man zwar an den Gurten immer noch, ist aber viel angenehmer als "flächig" einen klebrigen Rücken zu haben. Vor allem ist der Cross Air sehr stabil. Er sieht eigentlich windig aus, hat aber schon viele Härteprüfungen anstandslos bestanden. `Zig Skitouren, mit hinten drauf geschnallten Steigeisen samt Sturz, habe schon die Laufräder aus dem MTB genommen und den Rahmen samt Laufrädern auf die Helmhalterung geschnallt und so das Bike den Berg rauf getragen, hat er alles ohne Murren geschluckt. Ist trotz Hardcore Behandlung und Null-Pflege nach 10 Jahren nur etwas sonnengebleicht und hat Flecken mit Kettenschmiere sonst fehlt ihm nix.
Tät ich wieder kaufen.

Zurück zum Thema, die Function II Jacke ist aus "active shell", das klingt ja schonmal nach atmungsaktiv, besser gesagt vermehrt dampfdurchlässig. Weißt Du was über den "RET"-Wert der Jacke ? Laut Gore wird Softshell als sehr bis extrem atmungsaktiv (RET 5-7), N2S als "extrem atmungsaktiv" (RET 6) bezeichnet. Habe ich das richtig verstanden, daß ein niedriger RET-Wert eine bessere Dampfdurchlässigkeit bedeutet ?

Cu Mark


----------



## Manuel79 (3. Januar 2008)

Bin den Dezember mit meiner normalen Function II und dem thermohemd von Aldi durchgefahren. Wenns kühler als -3° sind, ziehe ich am Hals noch den Halswärmer vom Hein Gericke für 10 Euro (Motorradzubehör) drunter. Blockiert das eindringen der Kälte über den Hals in die Jacke. Kein frieren, solange du in Bewegung bleibst.

Meine Ausrüstung war für den Dezember folgendes:

Helm mit Buff Thermo drunter, Thermohemd vom Aldi und, wenn kälter als -2°, noch ein Laufshirt plus Halswärmer unter der Function II. Lange Thermohose vom Aldi kombiniert mit einer Radhose von Tchibo, Bundeswehrsocken und die Gore Alaska Überzieher über die Schuhe. Lediglich die Jacke und die Überzieher waren teuer, der Rest war günstiger als 5 Bier.


----------



## jazznova (6. Januar 2008)

Fals noch einer ne Gore Jacke sucht,
ich verkaufe meine absolut neuwertige Gore Vision Thermo mit abzipbaren Ärmel für VHB 99 incl.Versand.
Klick

Voarb, verkaufe Sie nicht weil sie schlecht ist, verkaufe sie nur weil ich noch eine davon habe und die Vision nur im Schrank hängt. 
Rechnung ist vom 12.11.2007


----------

